# طقس مسحة الميرون للسيدات البالغات



## apostle.paul (28 يونيو 2010)

*ويظل الجنس مسيطر على عقول المعترضين اينما كانوا
اولا من مقالات موقع سان تكلا عن معمودية السيدات 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يونيو 2010)




----------



## apostle.paul (28 يونيو 2010)

*وهذا ما اكده الانب غورغوريوس فى كتاب اسرار الكنيسة السبعة جزء 1




*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يونيو 2010)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا يباركك اخي العزيز
بجد انا كنت محتاجه اعرف ده مع ان احد الاخوه المسيحيين
 شرحلي وكان ردو كده
شكراااا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
ربنا يعوض تعبك محبه*


----------



## MATTEW (28 يونيو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*

*هما كانم فكرين ايه *

*بصراحه تفكيرهم فعلا كله جنسي *

*شكرا علي التوضيح يا شمس الحق *

*سلام المسيح معك *​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يونيو 2010)

*عزيزى المسيحين كل تفكيرهم فى الوصول للملكوت 
ولكن هناك مرضى نفسيين سيطر عليهم النجاسة والجنس على عقولهم المريضة من واقع فكرهم فهو معذورون 
ولكن العظيم بولس الرسول قال
**كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِرًا، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضًا وَضَمِيرُهُمْ.*
*ربنا يشفيهم من النجاسة *


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2010)

*†كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِرًا، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضًا وَضَمِيرُهُمْ†
​*


----------

